# New to forum



## COUGAR87 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey my names Matt ive been trapping for about 12 years now. Just moved out to Colorado from Michigan.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Matt!


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

welcome matt,good fourm good guys good info can you trap in colorado?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

